# Ada 60P, 'behind blue eyes'



## CooKieS (30 Aug 2019)

Hi,

I'm actually planning the hardscape of my 2020 contest tank, as Always my beloved 60p.

Rocks: seiryu stones
Soil material: la plata Sand, Aqua gravel
Roots:
-senganni
-river Wood 
-talawa Wood 

This will be an mixed style tank, jungly in the foreground and more NA style in the background with lots of stems.

Here's the first pics  (excuse me for the ridiculous smartphone drawing)  






And what Comes next is in orange (more wood and rocks):





To be continued...cheers


----------



## CooKieS (31 Aug 2019)

Today's work:





Any better technique than cig filter to glue hardscape ? Thanks 

Cheers


----------



## Zeus. (31 Aug 2019)

Crushed AS and super glue suppose to work well too. Not used it myself yet.


----------



## Raquascape (1 Sep 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Today's work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is gonna be special!


----------



## David Cherry (1 Sep 2019)

JBL Proharu is a black coloured glue, would be good for dark woods


----------



## CooKieS (1 Sep 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Crushed AS and super glue suppose to work well too. Not used it myself yet.



I've tried both cig filters and crushed AS, actually crushed black tropica soil is nice to hide the white cig filters but it doesn't seem very sturdy...



Raquascape said:


> This is gonna be special!



I Hope so mate



David Cherry said:


> JBL Proharu is a black coloured glue, would be good for dark woods



Would love to try this one but it better works nicely...15€!  

Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## CooKieS (4 Sep 2019)

Scheming in my cave....and gluing my fingers!




BTW I would love to try drystart on this one but I've Never tried this before so I got an few questions;

-is it better to drystart only mosses, anubias, buces and ferns first and then plant stems when flooding?
-is it ok to drystart with ferns?
-how to avoid fungus? 
-how many lightning hours daily? 
-is the joghurt method better than glue?

Thanks 
Cheers


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Sep 2019)

This is what fillipe oliveira used at aquarium gardens on Saturday and its black so you cant even see it 
https://www.pond-planet.co.uk/pond-...FZLly0xNNdYxrBQGx_nXs17jCasyxV-0aAvDnEALw_wcB


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Sep 2019)

All this hard scape is fixed with the foam 

not sure if this helps but I thought it was amazing and very clever


----------



## David Cherry (4 Sep 2019)

Nice strong scape Cookie


----------



## CooKieS (5 Sep 2019)

Good Idea that foam, actually I'm using black silicon glue for Big Roots, and AS+cig filter+cyanocrylate for smaller pieces, messy but it seems to works once dry. 



David Cherry said:


> Nice strong scape Cookie



I'm working on it, thanks 

Plants:

Épiphytes :

hygrophila pinnitifida
anubia pangolino
anubia petite
bucephalandra SP red
bucephalandra SP Green
bucephalandra mini coin
bucephalandra mini catherinae

Mosses:

riccardia chamedryfolia
taxyphyllum alternans 'mini taiwan moss'
Pilotrichaceae 'pilo moss'
Fissidens miroshaki

Stems and carpets:

rotala h'ra
hottonia palustris
hemianthus micranthemoides
micranthemum Monte Carlo
eleocharis SP mini
hydrocotyle tripartita mini
Marsilea crenata 
Hydrocotyle verticillata


----------



## Jayefc1 (5 Sep 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Good Idea that foam,


It worked really well filled all holes to so no soil going forward


----------



## Paul Lane (5 Sep 2019)

Really like the wood you have used, the roots looking like vines is a great touch, looking forward to seeing how this develops.


----------



## CooKieS (5 Sep 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> It worked really well filled all holes to so no soil going forward



To avoid that I use white filter floss, works great too 

Any vidéo of this Oliveira workshop yet?  curious to see it in action


----------



## CooKieS (6 Sep 2019)

Sand, soil & details


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Sep 2019)

CooKieS said:


> To avoid that I use white filter floss, works great too


Yeah that does work well 


CooKieS said:


> Any vidéo of this Oliveira workshop yet?  curious to see it in action


There is a bit on aquarium gardens fb page


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Sep 2019)

The detail work looks good mate


----------



## CooKieS (8 Sep 2019)

Tank is in place, pipes too. Needs water and plants...soon


----------



## CooKieS (13 Sep 2019)

Well, sometimes it just won't work... Yesterday After 2h30 of planting and filling the tank, the Big Wood on the right started to float!!!

I hate cig filters...

I had to rescape the right part and put some Big rocks on the Wood to keep it in place...seems to work for now

On the another hand, I'm testing the inline CO2 art and for now it works flawless, loving it





Cheers


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 Sep 2019)

I really like the co2 art inline defuser the mist is really fine i find almost invisible


----------



## Kalum (13 Sep 2019)

That rock is giving me the fear  someone let me know when it's away so I can check back in with how you're getting on


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 Sep 2019)

I know its scary lol


----------



## CooKieS (13 Sep 2019)

Kalum said:


> That rock is giving me the fear  someone let me know when it's away so I can check back in with how you're getting on



Scape hard, die young...


----------



## Kalum (13 Sep 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Scape hard, die young...



And here was me thinking you were trying to go all 'zen' on us with your mother nature title


----------



## CooKieS (13 Sep 2019)

Kalum said:


> And here was me thinking you were trying to go all 'zen' on us with your mother nature title



I should rename it 'mama' from the horror movie as this scape is giving me shivers


----------



## soggybongo (13 Sep 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Tank is in place, pipes too. Needs water and plants...soon



@CooKieS love this scape but how are you going to circulate the water at rear of tank?


----------



## CooKieS (14 Sep 2019)

soggybongo said:


> @CooKieS love this scape but how are you going to circulate the water at rear of tank?



An eheim skim 350 is hidden behind the right Wood , doing the job easily


----------



## soggybongo (14 Sep 2019)

depth of field is mint especially that rock that looks like it's behind the glass. The one on the right or is it?


----------



## CooKieS (16 Sep 2019)

soggybongo said:


> depth of field is mint especially that rock that looks like it's behind the glass. The one on the right or is it?



Thanks, that's just an illusion; using Big Wood or stones on the foreground and very small ones one the background helps a lot. 

First WC today, H.Pinnitifida loves to be just under the lights.


----------



## CooKieS (16 Sep 2019)

Pathway view, please ignore the shadow on the small rocks in the back, it's caused by the Big rock that maintain the Wood down


----------



## 84Reasons (17 Sep 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Thanks, that's just an illusion; using Big Wood or stones on the foreground and very small ones one the background helps a lot.
> 
> First WC today, H.Pinnitifida loves to be just under the lights.



Love this plant, just added it to my new scape, first time growing!
However, I'm a little confused and wondering if you would know: This plant is listed as a stem plant that can grow 30-40cm, but I've only ever seen people grow it on hardscape? (i followed suit)

I wonder if this is the correct way to grow it and maybe the information on tropica's site is just limited?


----------



## alto (17 Sep 2019)

Oliver Knott ~ Tropica in 2010 at Kolle Zoo

https://tropica.com/en/inspiration/layout/Layout23/4932


George Farmer and Jurijs Jutjajevs ~ Tropica Interzoo 2018

https://tropica.com/en/inspiration/layout/Layout109/21227


----------



## CooKieS (17 Sep 2019)

84Reasons said:


> Love this plant, just added it to my new scape, first time growing!
> However, I'm a little confused and wondering if you would know: This plant is listed as a stem plant that can grow 30-40cm, but I've only ever seen people grow it on hardscape? (i followed suit)
> 
> I wonder if this is the correct way to grow it and maybe the information on tropica's site is just limited?



Hi, Don't worry, this plant is quite unique and you can grow it the way you want too; plant it and it will look like bushy palm tree, attach it on the hardscape like an epiphyte and it will look like an fern.

My 2 cents advice ; if you want compact growth with small red leaves, trim it very often, like once every two weeks, you Don't need scissors to do that, just pinch the old big leaves and the new one with your fingers to encourage compact new growth. It's quite invasive once acclimated so be prepared to do that often.


----------



## 84Reasons (17 Sep 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Hi, Don't worry, this plant is quite unique and you can grow it the way you want too; plant it and it will look like bushy palm tree, attach it on the hardscape like an epiphyte and it will look like an fern.
> 
> My 2 cents advice ; if you want compact growth with small red leaves, trim it very often, like once every two weeks, you Don't need scissors to do that, just pinch the old big leaves and the new one with your fingers to encourage compact new growth. It's quite invasive once acclimated so be prepared to do that often.



As in remove the healthy biggest leaves? okay great thanks for the tips! really helps. Sorry for hijacking your thread!


----------



## Shinobi (17 Sep 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Hi, Don't worry, this plant is quite unique and you can grow it the way you want too; plant it and it will look like bushy palm tree, attach it on the hardscape like an epiphyte and it will look like an fern.
> 
> My 2 cents advice ; if you want compact growth with small red leaves, trim it very often, like once every two weeks, you Don't need scissors to do that, just pinch the old big leaves and the new one with your fingers to encourage compact new growth. It's quite invasive once acclimated so be prepared to do that often.



I second that, if kept low it'll spread like crazy,
Same plants in both pictures


----------



## 84Reasons (17 Sep 2019)

Shinobi said:


> I second that, if kept low it'll spread like crazy,
> Same plants in both pictures
> View attachment 127661


Wow, thats insane. Looks lovely. Exactly what I want to achieve!


----------



## Harry H (17 Sep 2019)

It is my absolutely nemesis plant! Never manage to grow it properly in hard water, always end up with lots of spots on it and dies eventually... High CO2, High Light, Full EI dosing, I still manage to kill it.


----------



## CooKieS (17 Sep 2019)

Harry H said:


> It is my absolutely nemesis plant! Never manage to grow it properly in hard water, always end up with lots of spots on it and dies eventually... High CO2, High Light, Full EI dosing, I still manage to kill it.



Strange...it even grows in my low tech non CO2 no ferts tank...maybe it's the hard water.


----------



## Shinobi (18 Sep 2019)

Harry H said:


> It is my absolutely nemesis plant! Never manage to grow it properly in hard water, always end up with lots of spots on it and dies eventually... High CO2, High Light, Full EI dosing, I still manage to kill it.



Like Cookies I've kept it successfully under extreme lean dosing. I use soft water so can't tell if your hard water would be the issue, generally plants do better in soft acidic water


----------



## CooKieS (27 Sep 2019)

Hi there,

Tank is going through hard Times because of my lazy mistakes...

-had some cardboard to separate soil and Sand, and forgot it when flooding, After one week all the rotala near the cardboard started to melt...one New pot of rotala and cardboard removed, problem solved.
-diatoms, green Fuzz algae, buces melt because of New soil and New filter media...starting to look better.
-wood still floating!
-fungus everywhere, added 6 clithons and neritina snails to eat it, seems to work

Tomorrow Big water change and filter cleaning because of all the mess released by the Wood.

Starting to considering iwagumi again for my next scape 





Cheers


----------



## CooKieS (2 Oct 2019)

Couldn't resist this wooden magnet...thanks @Kalum for the Idea


----------



## CooKieS (3 Oct 2019)

Added 10 of these little gems today, more to come next month.

Those are brevibora dorsiocellata, small, active , schoaling, and beautiful colors with bright blue eyes, really help to get good sense of scale in the 60p. 

Cheers


----------



## Conort2 (3 Oct 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Added 10 of these little gems today, more to come next month.
> 
> Those are brevibora dorsiocellata, small, active , schoaling, and beautiful colors with bright blue eyes, really help to get good sense of scale in the 60p.
> 
> Cheers


Looking good!

Be careful with these they love to jump. I’ve lost a few even with a cover, they still seem to find the gaps. Lovely fish though and their eyes glow.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## Kezzab (3 Oct 2019)

Like this! Good work.


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Oct 2019)

Nice scape

Personally I only add bucephalandra when the tank is stabilized/cycled this way the chance of melt is much lower.

Regarding dry start, I only dry start with mosses and plant when I'm flooding the tank.

What happend with the wood and cig filters method? Did you only made 1 connection and only used glue sparingly? 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (9 Oct 2019)

Conort2 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Be careful with these they love to jump. I’ve lost a few even with a cover, they still seem to find the gaps. Lovely fish though and their eyes glow.
> 
> ...



Well, thanks for the advice, would have loved to read this BEFORE buying them (have read a lot about them on seriously fish and youtube but no mention of jumping, well every little asian schooling fish seems to love that unfortunately);

So I already lost two, dried on my floor...one the first day, he was scared of the skimmer and jumped behind the tank, the another this week when we had visit and some 3 years old kid smashed on the glass...

They are very shy, I'm thinking of adding some dithers to help them getting confident, can't decide between microrasbora kubotai (very active but same color pattern as the brevibora) or hyphessobrycon amandae (those are shy too). We'll see.



Nigel95 said:


> Nice scape
> 
> Personally I only add bucephalandra when the tank is stabilized/cycled this way the chance of melt is much lower.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mate.

About buce, only the new one that was from in vitro pot had melted, but you're right, they are very sensitive to water parameters...

Thanks for the tip about dry start, I've no patience to try it yet, but one day I will, I promise. 

The cig filters didn't work as expected because I haven't had enough room to put them properly between hardscape, would love to try it again but with stone hardscape this time and BEFORE putting all the hardscape in the tank. It seems that it works better when the 2 piece you want to attach are pressed against each other.

Anyway, scape is going OK, some green hair thread algae on the mosses, I'm trying a new all in one ferts from Denis Wond, seems promising. 

Cheers
Thierry


----------



## Conort2 (10 Oct 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Well, thanks for the advice, would have loved to read this BEFORE buying them (have read a lot about them on seriously fish and youtube but no mention of jumping, well every little asian schooling fish seems to love that unfortunately);
> 
> So I already lost two, dried on my floor...one the first day, he was scared of the skimmer and jumped behind the tank, the another this week when we had visit and some 3 years old kid smashed on the glass...
> 
> ...



I have mine with lots of other small shoaling fish and they’re still a nervous wreck a lot of the time. Water changes they always panic and also can when you approach the glass. It’s pretty much a jungle with floating plants too so can’t do much more to make them comfortable. Started with ten and I’m now down to five with a mesh cover! 

Only way to be certain would be to lower the water level but that distracts from the aesthetics of the setup.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## CooKieS (10 Oct 2019)

Conort2 said:


> I have mine with lots of other small shoaling fish and they’re still a nervous wreck a lot of the time. Water changes they always panic and also can when you approach the glass. It’s pretty much a jungle with floating plants too so can’t do much more to make them comfortable. Started with ten and I’m now down to five with a mesh cover!
> 
> Only way to be certain would be to lower the water level but that distracts from the aesthetics of the setup.
> 
> ...



Well, sad news.

Maybe if I get 10 more they will be more confident?

I'm actually torn between buying more or just buying some kubotai instead.

My water level is 2cm under the top of the tank, can't go any lower because of the lily. No more jump yet but I've to be very careful when approaching the tank because as you said, they totally panic when I do that too quickly.


----------



## CooKieS (12 Oct 2019)

Well, finally added a schoal of 15 hyphessobrycon amandae, it's going a lot better! Thé Breviboras are much happier and confident than before and they swim together...Hope that will be enough to avoid more jumpers


----------



## CooKieS (14 Oct 2019)

1 month update ; some minor algae issues because I'm still adjusting ferts and CO2, otherwise OK.

Love the look of the pilotrichaceae 'pilo' Moss mixed with h.pinnitifida on the Wood.







Cheers


----------



## Janci (15 Oct 2019)

Great picture.
The fish look great.
Hygrophilia Pinnatifida adds a lot of style to the tank. Do you plan on growing it also emerged?


----------



## CooKieS (15 Oct 2019)

Janci said:


> Great picture.
> The fish look great.
> Hygrophilia Pinnatifida adds a lot of style to the tank. Do you plan on growing it also emerged?



Thanks,

About the emerged growth why not, but I've heard than once emerged, the plants prefer growing leaves out of water and immersed leaves Can deteriore.


----------



## alto (15 Oct 2019)

CooKieS said:


> brevibora dorsiocellata,


I bought several of these a while back (they were actually labelled as M nanus as that was what the shop had ordered and they continued to insist that was what the fish were  ) 
I lost a few initially due to external parasites (I never saw any white spots, just some white edges to fins (which seems to show up in Microdevario species as a secondary infection ... or ???) ) - after Hikari IchX (salt water, formalin only version) treatment they were fine

I later added them to a shoal of M kubotai (they seemed very pleased to pretend to be kubotai) - they didn’t seem particularly prone to jumping or startle reflex BUT very soft acidic water and deep tank (60 x 45 x 53 cm high)
I eventually passed them onto an acquaintance who had a shoal of B dorsiocellata


----------



## CooKieS (17 Oct 2019)

Thanks for sharing your experience mate, they're now doing better than ever, starting to eat properly and playing with the flow, I don't think they will jump now, one has just to avoid child in front of the tank.




Fascinated by the pinnitififa Roots attached to the Wood, it will need another trim soon.


----------



## CooKieS (25 Oct 2019)

Hi there,

I'm actually thinking of getting the brevibora dorsiocellata back to the shop, didn't had more jumpers but I can't stand they shy behavior.

It will be a nightmare to get them in the net but I'll try anyway...

Thinking of some tanichtys micagemmae or kubotai to replace them.

Cheers,
T


----------



## CooKieS (26 Oct 2019)

Here's one of my little helper;

Tiger blue orange eyes crossed with CRS 

And the hidden face on the Wood;






Cheers


----------



## CooKieS (2 Nov 2019)

45 days update ;

Hemianthus Micranthemoides needs second trim tomorrow.
H. Pinnitififa is an weed: needs weekly trimming to avoid invasion and gets nice small leaves.
Replaced Hottonia Palustris which was too tall by rotala colorata.

Still some green thread algae on my mosses but it's getting better, thinking of adding some amano shrimps to help.

Fishes are OK now. 




Cheers.


----------



## Janci (3 Nov 2019)

Lovely. Growth seems to be good, comparing this shot with the one of last week.
What did you use for the shades on the Twinstar light?


----------



## Shinobi (3 Nov 2019)

Really strong layout!
Love it


----------



## CooKieS (3 Nov 2019)

Janci said:


> Lovely. Growth seems to be good, comparing this shot with the one of last week.
> What did you use for the shades on the Twinstar light?



Thanks, yes upped my CO2 and back to vimi ferts, growth is ok for now. 

For the Shade I use this kind.of aluminium profile for the floor (sorry no Idea of the english word for that);




Can sit in front of my tank without being disturbed by the led. 



Shinobi said:


> Really strong layout!
> Love it



Thank you very much, glad you like it, yours looks very promising too...I'll have to upgrade to an 90cm tank one day too!


----------



## Shinobi (3 Nov 2019)

Thank you very much, glad you like it, yours looks very promising too...I'll have to upgrade to an 90cm tank one day too![/QUOTE]

I'm really happy I did


----------



## CooKieS (9 Nov 2019)

Have a nice weekend guys,


----------



## CooKieS (12 Nov 2019)

Rotala started to get reddish;





Trying to grow Monte Carlo on Wood;





'behind blue eyes';






Cheers


----------



## CooKieS (17 Nov 2019)




----------



## CooKieS (26 Nov 2019)

Some Moody pics from tonight, cheers


----------



## JEK (27 Nov 2019)

How much whisky do you dose?


----------



## CooKieS (2 Dec 2019)

JEK said:


> How much whisky do you dose?



A lot. 

Joke apart, staying focused and keeping my sleeves wet for the photo finish in january;


----------



## CooKieS (9 Dec 2019)

Starting to get there...still some tweakings to do and add some light to the front of the tank, thinking of adding one cheap chihiros a series.

Don't mind the rotalas, freshly trimmed. 






Photo finish scheduled in january, cheers!


----------



## Shinobi (9 Dec 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Starting to get there...still some tweakings to do and add some light to the front of the tank, thinking of adding one cheap chihiros a series.
> 
> Don't mind the rotalas, freshly trimmed.
> 
> ...




Hold on to your money, Aquasky RGB is just around the corner


----------



## CooKieS (9 Dec 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Hold on to your money, Aquasky RGB is just around the corner



I'm Afraid that for the Price of that aquasky, I might got a 80x40x40cm brand New setup


----------



## Shinobi (9 Dec 2019)

CooKieS said:


> I'm Afraid that for the Price of that aquasky, I might got a 80x40x40cm brand New setup



Hehe, go for the Solar RGB, then you're good for everything 60-90cm 

The new Vivid from Chihiros might scratch that itch as well


----------



## CooKieS (9 Dec 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Hehe, go for the Solar RGB, then you're good for everything 60-90cm
> 
> The new Vivid from Chihiros might scratch that itch as well



I'll probably go with old twinstar S or the New chihiros wrgb, don't have that amount of Money to spend in a light.


----------



## cbaum86 (9 Dec 2019)

CooKieS said:


> New chihiros wrgb


I'd be interested to see your views if you did go this route. I'm considering it for my nano tank. I have the vivid on my main tank and I do really like it; bit gutted I've only had it a few months and v2 is out. I believe it's the same LEDs just with some exterior improvements but it does look a little nicer - and the shades, oh the shades! Suppose it's an excuse to have to get another tank...


----------



## CooKieS (9 Dec 2019)

cbaum86 said:


> I'd be interested to see your views if you did go this route. I'm considering it for my nano tank. I have the vivid on my main tank and I do really like it; bit gutted I've only had it a few months and v2 is out. I believe it's the same LEDs just with some exterior improvements but it does look a little nicer - and the shades, oh the shades! Suppose it's an excuse to have to get another tank...



Yeah this one sounds very interesting; same led as vivid, built-in BT controller, looks good and under 200€ shipped to my country...will wait a few weeks until ADA announce the Aquasky (and with the ridiculous pricetag to go with) and then I may order this WRGB 2.0.


----------



## Shinobi (10 Dec 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Yeah this one sounds very interesting; same led as vivid, built-in BT controller, looks good and under 200€ shipped to my country...will wait a few weeks until ADA announce the Aquasky (and with the ridiculous pricetag to go with)  then I may order this WRGB 2.0.


----------



## CooKieS (10 Dec 2019)

Shinobi said:


>




Thanks man!

Looks bulky, any Price yet?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (10 Dec 2019)

Sign me up for two 

Take my money.... take all of it now!


----------



## Shinobi (10 Dec 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Looks bulky, any Price yet?



Haven't heard anything yet - but don't be surprised at 399-499€


----------



## CooKieS (10 Dec 2019)

Ok, I'll order the New chihiros wrgb 2 , thanks


----------



## CooKieS (10 Dec 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Sign me up for two
> 
> Take my money.... take all of it now!



Don't you think Amano's family isn't rich enough yet?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (10 Dec 2019)

Shinobi said:


> but don't be surprised at 399-499€



I would have thought they would push above the £/€500 mark. The market is flooded with alternatives under that pricing.

One thing I can say from comparing a lot of lights in person is nothing touches the Solar RGB for colour rendition currently. If you take money and the ability to adjust settings out of the equation, ADA were on it the day that thing went into production.

High hopes for this one but the proof is in the lighting. We will see... literally.


----------



## Shinobi (10 Dec 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> I would have thought they would push above the £/€500 mark. The market is flooded with alternatives under that pricing.
> 
> One thing I can say from comparing a lot of lights in person is nothing touches the Solar RGB for colour rendition currently. If you take money and the ability to adjust settings out of the equation, ADA were on it the day that thing went into production.
> 
> High hopes for this one but the proof is in the lighting. We will see... literally.



Pricing is speculation from my side.
It will definitely be more expensive than the current G series 60cm, which starts at 299€ at the same time I think they need this to be relatively competitively priced compared to their own Solar RGB to justice the existence of this new product.
Green Aqua informed that the European version should arrive in spring.

And yeah, ADA don't want you to tinker with their already perfect settings, so no adjusting for you


----------



## CooKieS (10 Dec 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Pricing is speculation from my side.
> It will definitely be more expensive than the current G series 60cm, which starts at 299€ at the same time I think they need this to be relatively competitively priced compared to their own Solar RGB to justice the existence of this new product.
> Green Aqua informed that the European version should arrive in spring.
> 
> And yeah, ADA don't want you to tinker with their already perfect settings, so no adjusting for you



Aquasky G: 299€
Aquasky RGB: 499€
Solar RGB: 799€

Seems legit to me.


----------



## CooKieS (18 Dec 2019)

Predator :






Prey :


----------



## MrStoffel (18 Dec 2019)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## CooKieS (21 Dec 2019)

Thanks. 

Well I didn't like the left side of this scape, so slight changes have been made Yesterday, I think it's better...cheers, have a nice Christmas guys!


----------



## Shinobi (21 Dec 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Well I didn't like the left side of this scape, so slight changes have been made Yesterday, I think it's better...cheers, have a nice Christmas guys!




Planning on submitting this scape to EAPLC?


----------



## Ady34 (22 Dec 2019)

Stunning!


----------



## CooKieS (22 Dec 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Planning on submitting this scape to EAPLC?



Well, already submitted my 2019 iaplc tank to 2019 eaplc, so this one will be for iaplc 2020.  maybe...if I'm not buying a bigger one in january 



Ady34 said:


> Stunning!



Thanks Ady, loving yours too...would LOVE to have that much Space, I think I'm OK to upgrade for a (not so much) bigger tank


----------



## CooKieS (5 Jan 2020)

Hi guys,

Well I never really liked the left side of this tank, so I decided to open that Space and to remove all the Wood for some ancient stones instead.

Definitively needs to grow again but I already like the tank more that way, fishes seems to enjoy the open space too. 





Cheers


----------



## CooKieS (10 Jan 2020)

Have a nice weekend guys!

Waiting for the Chihiros vivid 2 to Come next week


----------



## Harry H (10 Jan 2020)

Maturing beautifully, I really like the shadows and the green under...


----------



## Deano3 (10 Jan 2020)

That looks great, love the cave,  can i ask what you dosing currently and what c02 bps.

Also why upgrading the light ,? Better colours etc just curious as looks so good now.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MossMan (10 Jan 2020)

Really like the journal - thanks for sharing, and looking forward to seeing more as it progresses! Inspiration right there!


----------



## Kezzab (11 Jan 2020)

Aye, it'll do.


----------



## MWood (11 Jan 2020)

Both iterations of this set up are really nice. 

Sorry to dredge up an old post, but I’m curious as to how you attach the aluminium profile to the light? 


CooKieS said:


> For the Shade I use this kind.of aluminium profile for the floor (sorry no Idea of the english word for that);
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul27 (11 Jan 2020)

MWood said:


> Both iterations of this set up are really nice.
> 
> Sorry to dredge up an old post, but I’m curious as to how you attach the aluminium profile to the light?



Would also like to know this


----------



## CooKieS (11 Jan 2020)

Harry H said:


> Maturing beautifully, I really like the shadows and the green under...



Much appreciated, thank you. The shadow zone is the territory of the shrimps and the corys 



Deano3 said:


> That looks great, love the cave,  can i ask what you dosing currently and what c02 bps.
> 
> Also why upgrading the light ,? Better colours etc just curious as looks so good now.
> 
> ...



Thanks, 2bps, actually dosing 3ml daily of vimi all in red (was dosing lean before like Ada method but it isn't enough with all the stems in this tank).

As for the lightning, I just want to Try vivid RGB and Try to get stronger reds. If that doesn't work out for me I'll Switch back to my lovely old twinstar!



Kezzab said:


> Aye, it'll do.



Hope so! Should look better in some weeks



MWood said:


> Both iterations of this set up are really nice.
> 
> Sorry to dredge up an old post, but I’m curious as to how you attach the aluminium profile to the light?



You're welcome, I used this:


----------



## MWood (11 Jan 2020)

CooKieS said:


> You're welcome, I used this:



Ah, would never have thought of that - thanks!


----------



## Deano3 (11 Jan 2020)

Thanks for that info mate i dont really know much about lean dosing but i take it its just dosing exactly what is needed daily rather than EI. 

And u have read a few people saying those lights are excellent so hopefully your happy with it.

I also am going to seperate the inlet and outlet as you have to front and back of the tank. Is the co2 method inline ?

Thanks dea 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (11 Jan 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Thanks for that info mate i dont really know much about lean dosing but i take it its just dosing exactly what is needed daily rather than EI.
> 
> And u have read a few people saying those lights are excellent so hopefully your happy with it.
> 
> ...



Haven't any luck with EI for now. Keep in mind that aquascaped tank have less plants than dutch style , so leaner dosage is actually safer, you could always increase when using lots of demanding plants (in my case, h. Pinnitifida and h.palustris are consuming lots of macros...)

And yes, I'm using inline CO2 art diffuser, had the bazooka in the past and it´s excellent too...the inline is more discrete that´s All. I always put my in/outlet this way (if hardscape permit it), I think it gives better flow.

Should receive the vivid 2 on tuesday 14, can't wait.


----------



## Steve Buce (13 Jan 2020)

Great looking tank


----------



## CooKieS (14 Jan 2020)

Steve Buce said:


> Great looking tank



Glad you like it, thanks.


----------



## CooKieS (14 Jan 2020)

The beast is in place...more pics tomorrow!






Ps: what app should I use to control it? Thanks


----------



## Kalum (14 Jan 2020)

I find the chihiros magic app better than the newer chihiros app for the vivid 1 but not sure if the new app works better with the vivid 2 or not


----------



## CooKieS (15 Jan 2020)

Kalum said:


> I find the chihiros magic app better than the newer chihiros app for the vivid 1 but not sure if the new app works better with the vivid 2 or not



I used the old app as the new one doesn't find the vivid bt...difficult to set up because of the lag but seems to work. 

Set it at 50% power for the blue and the green and 66% for the reds. Plants pearling heavy after 10min of lights, incredibly powerful in comparaison to my old twinstar E.

Here's some livestock shots under this setup;


----------



## Deano3 (15 Jan 2020)

Them colours look stunning, amazes me the difference a powerful light creates, have you have to up the co2 ?

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (15 Jan 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Them colours look stunning, amazes me the difference a powerful light creates, have you have to up the co2 ?
> 
> Thanks dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



Yes, I've upped from 1bps to 2bps for safety.

My plants are pearling like never before;





I bet I will have to trim plants more often now...


----------



## cbaum86 (17 Jan 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Ps: what app should I use to control it? Thanks



I also prefer the old app in terms of functionality; the new app is too hard to get it to 'lock' into a time slot. I thought that would give finer control over the dimming but after an email to Chihiros, whilst the light will change levels every minute it only does this by looking at the settings for each half hour.

This all goes for the V1, I'm not sure if they've changed that for V2.


----------



## CooKieS (17 Jan 2020)

cbaum86 said:


> I also prefer the old app in terms of functionality; the new app is too hard to get it to 'lock' into a time slot. I thought that would give finer control over the dimming but after an email to Chihiros, whilst the light will change levels every minute it only does this by looking at the settings for each half hour.
> 
> This all goes for the V1, I'm not sure if they've changed that for V2.



Unfortunately my vivid2 doesn't seem to work with the v1 app for now But I'm ok with the new app 

Actually at 80% power on the reds, 40% on the blue and 60% on the greens, so aprox 60% of 130w, insane pearling, loving it.


----------



## Janci (19 Jan 2020)

Congratulations on your photo being featured on the Tropica Aquarium Instagram page.
It is one of the favourites.


----------



## CooKieS (20 Jan 2020)

Janci said:


> Congratulations on your photo being featured on the Tropica Aquarium Instagram page.
> It is one of the favourites.



Thanks!

But I've actually closed my account...social network are definitively an big loss of Time and knowledge...ukaps and forum is where I learn things...insta is just good for ads. Peace.


----------



## Janci (21 Jan 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But I've actually closed my account...social network are definitively an big loss of Time and knowledge...ukaps and forum is where I learn things...insta is just good for ads. Peace.



Agreed, but for inspiration it is good.
There are some awesome scapers around that are not on the forums.


----------



## CooKieS (21 Jan 2020)

H


Janci said:


> Agreed, but for inspiration it is good.
> There are some awesome scapers around that are not on the forums.



Walking in nature or looking at iaplc booklet has always worked better for me.


----------



## Shinobi (21 Jan 2020)

Looks super healthy and well maintained


----------



## Janci (22 Jan 2020)

CooKieS said:


> H
> Walking in nature or looking at iaplc booklet has always worked better for me.



Hahaha, you beat me.
But I am Dubai... here nature exists out of sand, sand, sand and sand.... and camels.


----------



## CooKieS (23 Jan 2020)

Shinobi said:


> Looks super healthy and well maintained



Thanks mate, appreciate that, not so well maintained but it doesn't show...yet. 



Janci said:


> Hahaha, you beat me.
> But I am Dubai... here nature exists out of sand, sand, sand and sand.... and camels.



Ah! Sorry I feel your pain. 

One week after putting the vivid 2.0 from chihiros, the results are already Stunning;

Rotala h´ra:





Rotala rotundifolia:





Rotala colorata:





Hygrophila Pinatifida:





And my fav troublemaker:





Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (23 Jan 2020)

That colour is amazing,  unbelevable how much difference lighting makes to plant colours.

Thanks for sharing
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (23 Jan 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate that, not so well maintained but it doesn't show...yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots! Out of interest what camera/lens/settings combo do you use for those?

So how are you finding the light now after a week of owning it? Are you running at similar light levels as your previous light or greater? Are you going to add any shades like you did with your previous light?


----------



## CooKieS (23 Jan 2020)

Deano3 said:


> That colour is amazing,  unbelevable how much difference lighting makes to plant colours.
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> Dean
> ...



Sure, that 3 in 1 RGB led helps, but I think the power is the key for red plants. This light is 5500lumens at full power but I use it at 60% so about 3300lumens, that is considered as high lightning on a 60P tank. (was previously at 2100lumens with my twinstar E600).

Keep in mind that with powerful lightning you'll need lot of co2, good ferts and good maintenance because the growth rate is impressive. 



Wookii said:


> Great shots! Out of interest what camera/lens/settings combo do you use for those?
> 
> So how are you finding the light now after a week of owning it? Are you running at similar light levels as your previous light or greater? Are you going to add any shades like you did with your previous light?



Thanks, I use a panasonic gx80 with an macro olympus 30mm lens.

Very happy with the lightning for now, very good growth and color rendition, as explained before, I run it at only 60% but that's alreay a lot more than it was before with my twinstar.

I don't think I'll be adding shades because the light is only 15cm above the water lever, so it doesn't bother me. I think they will be shades available from chihiros soon.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Jan 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate that, not so well maintained but it doesn't show...yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi
How you doing? The new light is very impressive very nice colour. I would love to see that next to the ada rgb. 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## CooKieS (24 Jan 2020)

Fine, thanks Ryan 

My guess is that the Chihiros is on par with the Ada solar RgB , just a matter of choice and budget.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Jan 2020)

Nice setup.
Congratulations

Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (25 Jan 2020)

Thanks Luis!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Jan 2020)

CooKieS said:


> But I've actually closed my account...social network are definitively an big loss of Time and knowledge...ukaps and forum is where I learn things...insta is just good for ads. Peace.



Truth 

Scape looking awesome under the new lighting @CooKieS nice upgrade


----------



## CooKieS (27 Jan 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Truth
> 
> Scape looking awesome under the new lighting @CooKieS nice upgrade



Thanks Geoffrey,yes that Upgrade was necessary and will still serve me if one day I get an bigger tank. 

Thinking of taking the final pic of this scape in aprox. 3 weeks as it's getting hard to control....left side still needs some tweaking but I think the cave is ready;




Cheers


----------



## CooKieS (3 Feb 2020)

Hi there,

I found the the way to reduce the noise from my chihiros vivid to near silence, the 3 screws that are fixing the Fan to the chassis where too tight and thus transmetting vibration from the fan to the chassis. The fan itself is Totally silent. So I removed the 3 screws and replaced them with some duck tape, works like a charm.

You could just screw them loose too, but if you want silence just remove them.

About the tank, I always had in the past 3 months some minor staghorn issues, it is getting worse, would love to get some help to get rid of it completely. Actually burning it with liquid carbon but it keeps coming back on hardscape and old leaves;








Thanks
Cheers
Thierry


----------



## Kezzab (3 Feb 2020)

Could it be related to the new light? Higher intensity maybe?

Staghorn is stubborn IME.
K


----------



## Deano3 (3 Feb 2020)

Sorry to hear about the stubborn staghorn i cant be of any help woth that other than reducing lighting maybe but them reds are magnificent , hope u get sorted mate, wait for one of the more experienced chaps to help or post it in the algae section.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (3 Feb 2020)

Kezzab said:


> Could it be related to the new light? Higher intensity maybe?
> 
> Staghorn is stubborn IME.
> K



Already got this algae with my previous light but now that I got higher intensity, plants are growing faster and staghorn too...

I already tried to add more CO2, no effect. I'll start dosing less micros tomorrow...



Deano3 said:


> Sorry to hear about the stubborn staghorn i cant be of any help woth that other than reducing lighting maybe but them reds are magnificent , hope u get sorted mate, wait for one of the more experienced chaps to help or post it in the algae section.
> 
> Dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



Don't worry,getting rid of algae is part of the fun of this hobby. 
That´s the third aquascape I made in this 60p tank, and I always got some different kind of algae, even with the same gear...mystery of nature.


----------



## Kezzab (3 Feb 2020)

What's the thinking with dosing less micros?


----------



## JEK (4 Feb 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Already got this algae with my previous light but now that I got higher intensity, plants are growing faster and staghorn too...
> 
> I already tried to add more CO2, no effect. I'll start dosing less micros tomorrow...
> 
> ...


I've also seen some staghorn in my 60 p recently. Not worse than spotdosing excel and removing infected leaves got rid of it. You could also try my low co2, low nutrient approach  Everything slows down then, including algae.


----------



## CooKieS (4 Feb 2020)

Kezzab said:


> What's the thinking with dosing less micros?



I wanna see if this algae is fert related. 


JEK said:


> I've also seen some staghorn in my 60 p recently. Not worse than spotdosing excel and removing infected leaves got rid of it. You could also try my low co2, low nutrient approach  Everything slows down then, including algae.



I'm actually pushing it to get the plants as red and bushy as possible for the final shot, after that I'll try your method, and then rescape.


----------



## Ady34 (4 Feb 2020)

Stunning plants.
I always found staghorn to be corrected with increased maintenance, although I barely say it with your tank as it looks to be very well maintained  if you don’t open your filter up often for a deep clean maybe do this. Increased water changes and filter cleaning always rid staghorn in the past for me.

While I’m here, is there a link anywhere to the chihiros vivid 2 light?.....any retailers or information on sizes available and prices. Any information would be great.

cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Gill (5 Feb 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Cheers




This Shot of the scape, has a great sense of scale and very atmospheric. Can I pinch as a Desktop Please.


----------



## CooKieS (5 Feb 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Stunning plants.
> I always found staghorn to be corrected with increased maintenance, although I barely say it with your tank as it looks to be very well maintained  if you don’t open your filter up often for a deep clean maybe do this. Increased water changes and filter cleaning always rid staghorn in the past for me.
> 
> While I’m here, is there a link anywhere to the chihiros vivid 2 light?.....any retailers or information on sizes available and prices. Any information would be great.
> ...



Thanks Ady, I find out that my jbl e901 with the e902 head is getting dirty very quickly (maybe the foam is too fine or because of the big piece of Wood in this scape)? I'm now cleaning it once per month.

Actually 40% WC per week.

I'm now trying All in one ferts with less iron, and bazooka CO2 art instead of inline...we'll see.


You can find infos on the vivid 2 on aliexpress and chihiros Facebook , I bought mine from seller ´teena aquarium ´. It´s an Incredible light for the price...just look at those colors. And after my mod on the fan it´s very silent.



Gill said:


> This Shot of the scape, has a great sense of scale and very atmospheric. Can I pinch as a Desktop Please.



Of course, glad you like it, thanks . 

Spotted an mama shrimp tonight, always an happy moment;


----------



## HafMan (5 Feb 2020)

I love this tank. Really nice work!


----------



## Deano3 (6 Feb 2020)

Them shrimp are stunning and colours looking amazing

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (6 Feb 2020)

Thanks guys!

Actually working on the left side;


----------



## Deano3 (6 Feb 2020)

Looking good How you finding the in tank diffuser compared to inline ? Did you have to up the BPS co2 rate ?

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (6 Feb 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Looking good How you finding the in tank diffuser compared to inline ? Did you have to up the BPS co2 rate ?
> 
> Dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



If you ask me, the CO2 art bazooka is the best intank diffuser you can get, so I haven't had to change the bps.


----------



## Tankless (6 Feb 2020)

CooKieS said:


> If you ask me, the CO2 art bazooka is the best intank diffuser you can get, so I haven't had to change the bps.



How do you clean it?


----------



## Deano3 (9 Feb 2020)

CooKieS said:


> If you ask me, the CO2 art bazooka is the best intank diffuser you can get, so I haven't had to change the bps.


Still getting yellow to like green drop checker ? I keep debating whether to go intank as dont get all the micro bubbles but means has to he positioned right.

The intank diffusers must have micro bubbles that are not visable once in water column as nothing to see apart from bubbles rising from them.

I may change at some point then less to worry about like leaks from inline diffuser.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (11 Feb 2020)

Hi, great tank.
Have you any opinions about new chihiros wrgb 2?
They say, that they use the same leds as vivid 2.


----------



## CooKieS (11 Feb 2020)

Tankless said:


> How do you clean it?



In Ada superge or equivalent.



Deano3 said:


> Still getting yellow to like green drop checker ? I keep debating whether to go intank as dont get all the micro bubbles but means has to he positioned right.
> 
> The intank diffusers must have micro bubbles that are not visable once in water column as nothing to see apart from bubbles rising from them.
> 
> ...



Still same BPS, works like a charm, had this one for 5 months in my last scape, I haven't even cleaned it during this lap of time. 



Ivan Stoyanov said:


> Hi, great tank.
> Have you any opinions about new chihiros wrgb 2?
> They say, that they use the same leds as vivid 2.



If that's true, wrgb2 is the new 'best bang for the bucks' light. Haven't had a chance too see it in action yet but an LFS near my place has them on sale on their website. The 60cm is 200€.


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (11 Feb 2020)

I'm thinking to buy one from China, but searching some verified seller.


----------



## CooKieS (11 Feb 2020)

Ivan Stoyanov said:


> I'm thinking to buy one from China, but searching some verified seller.



Beware you'll need to pay duty taxes (about 25 to 35€) because the light is heavy and shipped trough DHL express most of the time.

Still an excellent price as WRGB 2 60cm is about 170€ for now.


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (11 Feb 2020)

Where is 170 euro?


----------



## CooKieS (12 Feb 2020)

Ivan Stoyanov said:


> Where is 170 euro?



Aliexpress , from 'teena aquarium'


----------



## macek.g (12 Feb 2020)

Hi,what are your current settings?


----------



## CooKieS (12 Feb 2020)

macek.g said:


> Hi,what are your current settings?



Hi,

70% red
50 % green
50% blue

8h per day with 30min sunrise/sunset periods


----------



## CooKieS (13 Feb 2020)

Monte carlo falls;






And rotala h´ra two weeks after trimming;





Final shot is coming...cheers guys


----------



## Tankless (13 Feb 2020)

How did you get the monte carlo to grow like that?


----------



## cosmin_ruz (13 Feb 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## CooKieS (15 Feb 2020)

Tankless said:


> How did you get the monte carlo to grow like that?



Just glue it to rocks or woods and give it good light 



cosmin_ruz said:


> Looks great!


 
Cheers


----------



## CooKieS (16 Feb 2020)

Have a nice sunday everybody 

One month under the vivid 2:


----------



## cosmin_ruz (16 Feb 2020)

1000 x like!!!! Good job!


----------



## CooKieS (21 Feb 2020)

Little game:

beginner:
How Many plant species can you spot in this pic?

expert:
Which species?


----------



## Gill (21 Feb 2020)

Eye Spy 12


----------



## CooKieS (22 Feb 2020)

Gill said:


> Eye Spy 12




Rotala h’ra
Rotala colorata 
Rotala rotundifolia
Myriophillum sp Guyana
Hottonia palustris 
Pilo moss
Buce wavy 
Micranthemum monte carlo
Eleocharis sp mini
HC cuba 
Hygrophila pinnatifida


----------



## CooKieS (24 Feb 2020)

The roots of H.Pinnatifida are getting crazy


----------



## CooKieS (26 Feb 2020)

Livestock looks happy;


----------



## Deano3 (27 Feb 2020)

Great colours and then fish and shrimp look great in that tank 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (3 Mar 2020)

rotala rotundifolia vs rotala colorata under vivid 2...


----------



## CooKieS (5 Mar 2020)

Cold and rainy day here in France, the kind of day I like to sit and relax watching my tank...here’s some shots of today;


----------



## Gill (5 Mar 2020)

CooKieS said:


> The roots of H.Pinnatifida are getting crazy



These roots are looking great, And will provide great biomass for grazing,


----------



## CooKieS (8 Mar 2020)

Tank is overgrown again, I’ll do the final shot this week, have a nice Sunday evening everybody


----------



## Deano3 (9 Mar 2020)

Them reds are stunning 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (9 Mar 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Them reds are stunning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



I have to say that before having this result, I always thought than this kind of reds was only possible with instagram filters and so on, but now I can say that it’s 50% because of the high power of the light and 50% because of the rgb Vivid led rendition.


----------



## CooKieS (17 Mar 2020)

Hi there,

Still running!

But because this tank is starting to get really overgrown, I’m getting some green hair thread algae and some staghorn again. Lack of flow seems the major cause.

Well I’m waiting for my new hardscape and then this tank will suffer from major rescape 

Cheers guys, be safe


----------



## Vijay_06 (17 Mar 2020)

Colors look stunning! Could you post a picture of full view of the scape if you don’t mind?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (19 Mar 2020)

Vijay_06 said:


> Colors look stunning! Could you post a picture of full view of the scape if you don’t mind?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks!


----------



## CooKieS (24 Mar 2020)

Had to rescape the right part of the tank last Sunday because the whole plant mass on the roots was blocking the flow.

I’ll post an pic once it has regrown...

cheers


----------



## Ady34 (24 Mar 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Had to rescape the right part of the tank last Sunday because the whole plant mass on the roots was blocking the flow.


It’s a good problem to have 
Plants looking super healthy all the way down and that pinnatifida looks insane 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## CooKieS (27 Mar 2020)

Thanks Ady 

here’s a crappy vid I’ve taken with my iPhone 7


----------



## CooKieS (28 Mar 2020)

Covid 19 got me crazy and I rescaped this in 2 hours this afternoon 





Hope you like it, you can follow it under my new journal called ‘the trunk’


----------

